# Lets talk about potatoes



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2020)

*How do you serve them?

*


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

I love potatoes just about any way they are prepared.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Same here. I mostly eat them in mashed form.

I also like sweet potatoes.


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 14, 2020)

I was raised on potatoes and adore them to this day....there is no such thing as a bad potatoe


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> I was raised on potatoes and adore them to this day....there is no such thing as a bad potatoe



Maybe not a bad potato but, some of the forms could be better. Like certain types of fries are horrible if not cooked right. I don't care for those fries that look like Ruffles potato chips. Those are terrible.
OOOOOH I forgot about potato chips!! Love chips!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 14, 2020)

1.)Baked, refrigerated over night then sliced and fried in bacon fat with sliced onions, a couple eggs on the side and ham or sausage. Breakfast!
2.)Baked, cooled to room temp, remove the meat and mix/blend with your favorite seasoning and some cream to smoothen, topped with cheese and re-heated in an oven until hot serve with a scoop of sour cream (twice baked potato)


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

We've always been a meat & potatoes kind of house, so potatoes done every which way has always been, all in a day's work for me!

My favourite ways to prepare potatoes, on the barbecue wrapped in foil (skin and all), then stuffed with the words (sour cream, bacon bits, dill week, and whatever else we happen to have a hankering for).

Another favourite of mine, oven-naked jo-jo styled potatoes. A little olive oil, an array of added spices, bake according to how big or small the potato chunks are, serve with sour cream and chives/dill. My husband loves them with ketchup and Tobasco!


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I think my faves are the funeral or company potatoes. I love cheesy potatoes and I never get any of those because they never make enough and they always run out before I get any.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2020)

We always buy gold potatoes, like them the best.  Just had some for supper with oven grilled Norwegian salmon fillet.  We slice them, season them, saute them in olive oil until they're browned on the outside and soft and tender on the inside.  Sometimes we just boil them and put some smart balance or light olive oil over them, some parsley too.  Once in a blue moon, maybe around the holidays, we'll make some mashed potatoes with butter and milk or cream.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2020)

All of these recipes are making me hungry!


----------



## Llynn (May 14, 2020)

I buy only Yukon Gold spuds. Can't beat their flavor.  I enjoy them boiled, fried, baked and even raw with my salt shaker handy.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2020)

*I usually bake mine. Do not eat them often, so I usually buy one or two individual russets at a time at the store. A friend said it was silly to not buy them in a bag...but my feeling is, if I buy a 3 or 5 pound bag, and they goy bad, I am wasting my $$,  
But I do buy the frozen friend and bake them in the oven. Have a few now and then.*


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

-Mashed
-Potato pancakes
-Pan fried in peanut oil+butter+bacon grease with onions
-Baked russets, fully loaded
-Baked sweet potatoes with butter+cinnamon+ground cloves+nutmeg+salt


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

Well, great.  It's 12:30 a.m. and I want scalloped potatoes.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, great.  It's 12:30 a.m. and I want scalloped potatoes.


I haven't made THOSE in a long time.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, great.  It's 12:30 a.m. and I want scalloped potatoes.


It would pair nicely with the food in my other thread. LOL


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I haven't made THOSE in a long time.


They go well with meatloaf.


----------



## terry123 (May 14, 2020)

Love those little gold ones too. My sister called yesterday and said she dug some new potatoes from their garden and she cooked them down with some real butter and cream.  Wish I had been there for that meal.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> They go well with meatloaf.


I already got cauliflower casserole planned, with spinach, bacon and a cheese sauce.  And I have mashed potatoes, potato pancakes and pan fries in the freezer already.  Don't need another spud right now...but I'm gonna add it to the rotation.

Throwing ham in with them makes for a pretty good main course.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

I love roasted new potatoes.   (Toss with olive oil; roast at 400 degrees for about 20 minutes.)


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I already got cauliflower casserole planned, with spinach, bacon and a cheese sauce.  And I have mashed potatoes, potato pancakes and pan fries in the freezer already.  Don't need another spud right now...but I'm gonna add it to the rotation.
> 
> Throwing ham in with them makes for a pretty good main course.


For some reason I don't care for ham in scalloped potatoes.  Don't know why... I like ham and I like scalloped potatoes.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Quite the dinner party we could have. LOL


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Quite the dinner party we could have. LOL


Let's meet at Terry's place, she has steaks coming.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Let's meet at Terry's place, she has steaks coming.


Did somebody order premium steaks on line?

Omaha???


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Those are premium?


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Those are premium?


The price sure is.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Yeah, not so sure about the steaks, though.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2020)

Because of diabetes I rarely eat white potatoes but used to like them in all forms.  Now I occasionally have sweet potatoes.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 15, 2020)

Potatoes are both regional and seasonal.  There are varieties  that you get most places and ones that you only get in some parts of the country.  One favourite variety that you get in this area is Kerrs pink.  I buy it in 12kg bags from a local grower. If I want a fairly universal one, I go for Maris piper.  We grow a few 'Kestrel' in our garden  lovely potato, but takes up too much space to grow a lot.

My favourite cooking method is to boil them and then roast them coated in goose fat.
Must be terribly unhealthy but taste great!


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

I like to eat them occasionally and my favourite is scalloped potatoes.  My hubby on the other hand is a potatoholic - has to have them everyday, at least 2X.  He especially craves fries with gravy and whenever we're out for a drive he's always on the lookout for any "Chip" truck to try out LOL.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)

I grew up with potatoes on the table three times a day and it still shows. 

I still keep frozen hashbrown patties on hand and a can or two of whole canned potatoes on the emergency shelf. 

I buy fresh potatoes one or two at a time as a treat.

About the only thing that I still make with fresh potatoes is potato salad.

This is a nice way to use canned potatoes and of course, you can use an equal amount of freshly cooked potatoes.

Emergency Shelf Cheese Potatoes

Rinse one can of whole potatoes in boiling water and pat dry.

Make a cream sauce using:

1 T butter
1 T flour
1 1/4 cups milk
Salt and pepper to taste
A good dash of cayenne pepper
6 slices of American processed cheese chopped in small dice. (do not use cheese food)

Combine the potatoes and the cheese sauce in a small casserole and bake at 325 or 350 for about 45 minutes until the top is brown and it is bubbling.

You can also make this as a stovetop item by adding the drained potatoes to the cream sauce and heating but, I think the time in the oven improves it.

It is very important, for me, to rinse and refresh the canned potatoes with boiling water. I think it removes the tinny canned taste.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

Who doesn’t love potatoes. Yummmm.
My favourite has to be the classic ‘stuffed potato’ with all the fixings 

Then French fries with gravy. It’s hard on the waistline but who cares. They are so good.


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

Every type of potatoes I've ever had, and every cooking/prep style I've ever had, I  LIKE VERY MUCH!!! from main ingredient in casseroles to chips to plain boiled, _YESSSS!!!!!   _
My #1 all-time favorite, though:  mashed potatoes.  

Similar to what Marie said earlier, though, now I'm an empty-nester it's pointless to buy 5-pound bags, so I usually only buy one or two potatoes individually to make dishes like hashbrowns.  For mashed potatoes, I use instant-  not "as" good, but better than being wasteful.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2020)

My Sister in Idaho, sent us a box of Spud Bars a few years ago!  "Some Spuddy loves you"!





"Idaho Spud Bar was first made in 1918 so it's a fun taste of nostalgic candy for generations to come. Each candy bar is made of a cocoa flavored marshmallow center, coated with dark chocolate and then sprinkled with shredded coconut."  - A gag gift!


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 15, 2020)

Microwaving new potatoes is a fast, delicious treat with butter, salt and parmesan cheese.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Who doesn’t love potatoes. Yummmm.
> My favourite has to be the classic ‘stuffed potato’ with all the fixings
> View attachment 104584
> Then French fries with gravy. It’s hard on the waistline but who cares. They are so good.
> View attachment 104585


I never really quite understood the whole gravy over the fries thing. Is that cultural from some certain area or something?


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I never really quite understood the whole gravy over the fries thing. Is that cultural from some certain area or something?


French-Canadian.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

The real question is:
Peels On, or Peels Off?

I can't recall the last time I peeled a potato.  The skin is where the nutrients are.


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> The real question is:
> Peels On, or Peels Off?
> 
> I can't recall the last time I peeled a potato.  The skin is where the nutrients are.


Another regional thing I can't get used to:  leaving skins on when they make mashed potatoes or potato salad.  It's like trying to swallow little bits of wet paper.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Peels off unless it's baked. I'll just eat around it then.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

I love all potatoes all ways!

Potato salad is one of my favorites.

Sometimes, I feel like this-





Then I know I have to slow down.

Small new potatoes pan sauteed with rosemary and onions are another favorite.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Another regional thing I can't get used to:  leaving skins on when they make mashed potatoes or potato salad.  It's like trying to swallow little bits of wet paper.


I used to peel them 100% of the time until I read that all the nutrients are in the skin.

Then I stopped.  I can't recall the last time I made mashed, or pan-fried or baked or any other potato without the skin on.  That being said, I don't make potato salad.  That might present a moral spud dilemma.  If it were just for my own consumption, it would be peels on.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I love all potatoes all ways!
> 
> Potato salad is one of my favorites.
> 
> ...


I liked my Mr. Potato Head.

You could leave him out for a week and it was like watching _The Picture of Dorian Gray_.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Sometimes I feel a...

I'd love to stay and talk to you yahoos all day but, mama's gotta paycheck to earn. LOL! Cya later!


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Another regional thing I can't get used to:  leaving skins on when they make mashed potatoes or potato salad.  It's like trying to swallow little bits of wet paper.


My thought is: tiny new potatoes, skins on. Big old Russets, peeled (unless baked).


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sometimes I feel a...
> View attachment 104612
> I'd love to stay and talk to you yahoos all day but, mama's gotta paycheck to earn. LOL! Cya later!


Have a good day!!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

New Jersey's Disco Fries; gravy and cheese


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> New Jersey's Disco Fries; gravy and cheese


and its origins:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> New Jersey's Disco Fries; gravy and cheese


That's just disgusting...either gravy fries or cheese fries, much less both.

Adding all that fat to something that's already fried????

Why not save the time and just climb in the tub with your hair dryer plugged in?


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> That's just disgusting...either gravy fries or cheese fries, much less both.
> 
> Adding all that fat to something that's already fried????
> 
> Why not save the time and just climb in the tub with your hair dryer plugged in?


I've had a favorite as far back as I can recall, and never knew anyone else who had the preference:  if I put anything on French fries, it's mayonnaise.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I never really quite understood the whole gravy over the fries thing. Is that cultural from some certain area or something?





JaniceM said:


> French-Canadian.


That’s right. It’s actually a poutine. Gravy & cheese thing for the French Canadian. Standard fries with gravy is an across the country thing. Most of us love fries with gravy.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

I have a recipe I got from America's Test Kitchen that I like.

Boil small red potatoes (skin-on) with nearly 2 cups of salt until tender.
Let them drain, dry and cool a little...they'll look like little snowballs.
Put on a baking sheet rubbed with olive oil.
Mash until about 1/2" thick.
Brush with malt vinegar.
Bake at 500' until crisped a little.
Brush with more malt vinegar.

So very good.


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

I liked chili cheese fries when I lived in an area that had Tommy's
https://originaltommys.com/our-menu


----------



## gennie (May 15, 2020)

Little reds boiled and drained and served with lots of butter and fresh dill weed.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've had a favorite as far back as I can recall, and never knew anyone else who had the preference:  if I put anything on French fries, it's mayonnaise.


I've seen it.

I've never tried it, but I've seen it.

Then of course there's the ubiquitous Ranch Dressing.  The marketing person who told us we need Ranch on everything we eat better have gotten a big bonus that year.  Holy poop, people put that crap stuff on _everything_.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

gennie said:


> Little reds boiled and drained and served with lots of butter and fresh dill weed.


I just posted a similar recipe, except mine uses malt vinegar.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> and its origins:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine


That's cool, Janice and it says in part-

"Annual poutine celebrations occur in Montreal, Quebec City, and Drummondville, as well as Toronto, Ottawa, and Chicago. Today, it is often identified as a quintessential Canadian food.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I have a recipe I got from America's Teat Kitchen that I like.
> 
> Boil small red potatoes (skin-on) with nearly 2 cups of salt until tender.
> Let them drain, dry and cool a little...they'll look like little snowballs.
> ...


I made them once. They were good.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2020)

Too many carbs so rarely eat them, but I do love them.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2020)

A favorite of mine is Wendy's baked potato with onion & chives with a bowl of chili!






"When you go to a fast food burger chain, the one side dish you can absolutely count on are fries. But for all the chopped and fried taters in the restaurant, one side is conspicuously missing from all but one: baked potatoes."

"Wendy’s baked potatoes might be even more famous than the chain’s fries. Customers load tubers up with chili, broccoli and cheese, sour cream and chives, and more. The “side” can get hefty enough to count as a meal of its own—each potato is about 11.5 ounces before adding toppings, according to Thrillist. Wendy’s sells a whopping 1 million baked potatoes every week, making it a pretty major revenue-builder for the company." So why haven’t more chains gotten on board?


----------



## JaniceM (May 15, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I have a recipe I got from America's Teat Kitchen that I like.
> 
> Boil small red potatoes (skin-on) with nearly 2 cups of salt until tender.
> Let them drain, dry and cool a little...they'll look like little snowballs.
> ...


Didn't you mean to say "America's _Test _Kitchen"?


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> A favorite of mine is Wendy's baked potato with onion & chives with a bowl of chili!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to agree with you on this one. Their baked potato with the bowl of chilli is really good. I’ve had that a couple of times and really liked it. I’d much rather have a baked  potato than French fries most days.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Another favourite of ours, homemade French fried with ketchup and gravy! Yummy!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)

Summer in Central New York means salt potatoes.

Four pounds of small new potatoes boiled with one pound of fine salt until fork tender and served with melted butter.



The leftovers make great smashed potatoes.  Flatten the leftover potatoes with the bottom of a glass or jar on a baking sheet, top with shredded cheese, and bake in a hot oven until hot brown and bubbly top with all of the fixings normally used on a baked potato.


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2020)

What no home made potato gnocchi? Cast iron skillet, melted butter. Buttery & toasted perfect with any protein.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Potatoes are both regional and seasonal.  There are varieties  that you get most places and ones that you only get in some parts of the country.  One favourite variety that you get in this area is Kerrs pink.  I buy it in 12kg bags from a local grower. If I want a fairly universal one, I go for Maris piper.  We grow a few 'Kestrel' in our garden  lovely potato, but takes up too much space to grow a lot.
> 
> My favourite cooking method is to boil them and then roast them coated in goose fat.
> Must be terribly unhealthy but taste great!


I pan fried cut up potatoes in duck fat once. Crazy good!


----------



## gennie (May 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Because of diabetes I rarely eat white potatoes but used to like them in all forms.  Now I occasionally have sweet potatoes.



White potatoes make my blood sugar sky rocket while sweet potatoes don't affect it at all.  Botanically, they are very different.  Fortunately, I like sweet potatoes as they are one of the most nutritious foods we can eat.


----------



## gennie (May 15, 2020)

I like my french fries with a splash of Worcestershire sauce.  It's also great on fried shrimp. To the skeptic you won't know until you try it.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> A favorite of mine is Wendy's baked potato with onion & chives with a bowl of chili!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that Wendy's does not do a good job of making these available.  I've gone in, ordered one, they take my order and my money, after 10 minutes I check on status and they say "It'll be another half hour!"   Or they'll tell me up front they don't have any, and don't make the offer to cook one.  Availability is spotty.

If you go on the web and search, you'll see lots of complaints about this.  It's too bad.  Chili + salad + baked potato makes a pretty good fast food meal.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

Yeah. Let’s talk about potatoes. 
Scalloped  ones.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Didn't you mean to say "America's _Test _Kitchen"?


LOLOL!!!!

Paging Doctor Freud!
Paging Doctor Freud!
Clean up on Aisle 9!!!

Although Julia can mash my potatoes any time she likes.  Skin on/skin off, I don't care!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Summer in Central New York means salt potatoes.
> 
> Four pounds of small new potatoes boiled with one pound of fine salt until fork tender and served with melted butter.
> 
> ...


I just posted a similar recipe except it uses red potatoes and they're brushed with malt vinegar.

I really like this way of cooking potatoes...crisp outside with a still-creamy inside, and just enough salt.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 15, 2020)

Potato soup is pretty good.

Great cold weather comfort food.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 16, 2020)

Lays Potato Chips Facts:
They process 480,000,000 potatoes per year to make chips and some go to make other stuff like glue!
They peel 20,000 per hour
They have line inspectors grabbing bad ones as they fly by on a conveyor.
Once the potatoes are cooked they are inspected again this time individual bad chips are rejected by a single blast of air shooting the chip off the conveyor belt.
They create 100,000,000 bags per year.
One more item. When the 18 wheelers full of potatoes pull up the cab detaches from the trailer. The trailer front is then elevated to a point when all the potatoes simply roll out so it takes just a few minutes to unload.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

WOW!!!!

I gotta think there are farmers whose sole customer is Lays, and the type of potato and the quality of potato is tightly controlled (just like those who sell to McDonalds for their fries.)

And those stats you cite are just for *one* potato chip manufacturer!!!
It boggles the mind.


----------



## gennie (May 16, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> That's just disgusting...either gravy fries or cheese fries, much less both.
> 
> Adding all that fat to something that's already fried????
> 
> Why not save the time and just climb in the tub with your hair dryer plugged in?



And this bothers YOU why?


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

gennie said:


> And this bothers YOU why?


It's disgusting.


----------

